# Erste WaKü Hilfe



## madnews (13. Januar 2011)

*Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Hallo erstmal,
Ich wollte mich jetzt auch mal an Wasserkühlung heranwagen und brauche bei einigen Sachen eure Hilfe.

Den Wasserkühlungsguide hier aus dem Forum habe ich gelesen und  nutze ihn als Grundwissen. Bsp Konfigs auch 

Ich möchte den Pc sehr leise zu Kühlen, da eröfters mal Nachts angelassen wird und das Geräusch der Lüfter nervt. Jedoch soll die Leistung nicht drunter leiden.

Erst CPU kühlen und dann später noch GPU und evtl. weiteres in die Wakü einbinden.

Mein Budget ist eig. offen, da ich mir zuerst die Grundausstatung kaufen möchte und später erweiter. Doch die Grundausstattung sollte nicht mehr als 500€ kosten.

Hier mal mein System:
AMD x6 1090t
Gigabyte 870 UD3
GTX 580 Gainward
700W Enermax Gold +87
Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Window Edition

Meine Fragen :
1. Wo sollte ich den Radiator am besten hinbauen? Ich denke ich brauche für mein System mindestens 420 Radiator. Kann ich den einfach oben aufs Dach des Gehäuses stellen?

2.Welche Kleinteile brauche ich? also schrauben ,anschlüsse, tüllen usw. ? Das ist mein Gröstes Problem :S
3.Welche Schläuche?

4.Brauche ich noch entkoppler oder messgeräte oder andere zusätze die es mir als neuling einfach machen oder die man immer braucht?

Ihr könnt ja einfach mal meine Konfig verbessern 

Danke schonmal 

Konfig:https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/28b7298fcf9b340d4531220b5e731532


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/2fcda160397e6735d606eb524262a077

1. Da wo Platz ist und es dir gefällt. Mit Abstandshalter kannst du den Radi ein auf's Dach Schrauben. 
2. siehe Warenkorb
3. siehe Warenkorb
4. siehe Warenkorb. Optional wäre noch ein Durchflussmesser, den du noch an die AS XT Ultra klemmen kannst

Bei Fragen einfach fragen. 

PS: 12% Rabatt bei Aquatuning


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> 1. Da wo Platz ist und es dir gefällt. Mit Abstandshalter kannst du den Radi ein auf's Dach Schrauben.



Das wird "hässlich" bei dem Case mit dem Raufschrauben auf's Dach.
1. durch das Mesh boren (saubere Löcher werden das bestimmt)
2. bei dem was dann noch übrig bleibt zum tragen eines großen Radis, wird das Mesh bestimmt nicht bewerkstelligen

Drauflegen und als Abstandshalter Winkelleistenaus dem Baumark( jene gibt's in Meterlänge aus Kunststoff und Alu) benutzen.
Also werden nur die Leisten bearbeitet, aber nicht das Case selbst.
Einen Nachteil hat das ganze aber, es ist dadurch nicht gerade für den Transport geeignet.


----------



## madnews (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

@kingpiranhas
danke für deine zusammenstellung  ich werde dann dise als basis nehmen.
ist diese kühlung denn leise. ich habe im moment nur 2 noiseblocker  blacksilent pro und 1 noiseblocker multiframe in meinem system und diese sind relative laut bei 700 umdrehungen.kann aber auch sein das die geräusche vovn wo anders kommen 

@blechhdesigner
der pc wird gar nicht transportiert also geht das mit dem dach in ordnung. wie sehen denn diese  Abstandshalter Winkelleistenaus dem Baumark aus?hast du vielleicht mal ein foto?


Und wenn ich erstmal ohne die grafikkarte starten will muss ich nur den aquacomputerr für die gtx 580 rausnehmn oder?


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



> ch habe im moment nur 2 noiseblocker blacksilent pro und 1 noiseblocker multiframe in meinem system und diese sind relative laut bei 700 umdrehungen.kann aber auch sein das die geräusche vovn wo anders kommen


Die Geräusche müssen von wo anders kommen. 



> Und wenn ich erstmal ohne die grafikkarte starten will muss ich nur den aquacomputerr für die gtx 580 rausnehmn oder?


Ja und 2 Perfect Seal Tüllen.


----------



## madnews (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Brauche ich keine Lüfter steuerung oder ähnliches falls die Temperaturen zu hoch werden oder drehen die sich automatisch schneller? Oder um die Lüfter nachts runterzudrehen das sie gar nicht mehr hörbar sind

Und wie sieht's aus mit der farbe? Der schlauch den du mir empholen hast ist schwarz mit uv.. Was heist das?
Wenn ich die wakü blau haben möchte mUss ich dann nur blaue Schläuche kaufen oder auch neuebehälter?


----------



## Blechdesigner (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Warte Foto(s)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madnews (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Cool danke für die Fotos .Die Winkel sind das die Dinger die den Radiator in Bild 1 vom Gehäuse anheben Links und rechts ? Oder stell ich mich blöd an


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



> Brauche ich keine Lüfter steuerung oder ähnliches falls die Temperaturen zu hoch werden oder drehen die sich automatisch schneller? Oder um die Lüfter nachts runterzudrehen das sie gar nicht mehr hörbar sind


Die AS XT Ultra hat ne interne Lüftersteurung.



> Und wie sieht's aus mit der farbe? Der schlauch den du mir empholen hast ist schwarz mit uv.. Was heist das?


Das der schwarze Schlauch unter UV Licht bläulich leuchtet.



> Wenn ich die wakü blau haben möchte mUss ich dann nur blaue Schläuche kaufen oder auch neuebehälter?


Nur blauen Schlauch und eventuell blaues Kühlmittel.


----------



## madnews (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

wieso ist die lüftersteuerung denn an der Pumpe? Müsste die nicht wenn dann beim Radiator sein weil da sind ja die Lüfter?
Kann ich diese lüftersteuerung auch benutzen Oder ist die automatisch?

Kann ich auch irgendwelche Beleuchtung kaufen damit man die Wakü nachts sehen kann? Am besten wäre wenn man die ein und aus schalten kann. Gibt's sowas?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Die lüftersteuerung ist auf der platine der pumpe, die pumpe hat diverse sensoren eingebaut, mit der software der pumpe kannst du die lüfter abhängig von den sensorwerten regeln lassen

Es gibt beleuchtungseinsätze beim agb zubehör bei aquatuning, je nachdem wie aufwändig deine beleuchtung wird kann ein multiswitch interessant werden


----------



## madnews (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

wie viele von denen hier brauch ich denn? 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 5mm Ultrahelle LED blau 7000mcd 20° 3.1V 5mm Ultrahelle LED blau 7000mcd 20° 3.1V 83025

und wie beleuchte ich die schläuche?
Der hier ist dann zwar blau ,aber der leuchtet ja nicht.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 13/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package" 59195



Brauche ich sonst noch etwas ausser die wakü konfig von kingpiranhas  und die winkel aus dem baumarkt ? also fürs wasser z.b. ?

Ist der radiator aus kingpiranhas konfig jetzt ein 360 oder ein 420 weil da steht ja beides?

p.s. mein enermax gold +87 macht den ganzen lärm  da werde ich wohl auch was anderes nehmen müssen sonst nützt auch die leiseste wakü nichts.


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



> Ist der radiator aus kingpiranhas konfig jetzt ein 360 oder ein 420 weil da steht ja beides?


Beides. Aber nur mit 140er Lüfter kann er sein Leistung voll entfalten. 



> also fürs wasser z.b. ?


5 Liter destilliertes Wasser.


----------



## madnews (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Beides. Aber nur mit 140er Lüfter kann er sein Leistung voll entfalten.


das ist gut, da ich schon 2 140mm noiseblocker blacksilent pro pk2 hier habe. 




KingPiranhas schrieb:


> 5 Liter destilliertes Wasser.


das muss ich dann mit dem protect konzentrat aus der konfig mische oder? 5:1 oder wie?


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



madnews schrieb:


> wie viele von denen hier brauch ich denn?
> 
> und wie beleuchte ich die schläuche?
> Der hier ist dann zwar blau ,aber der leuchtet ja nicht.



Beim AGB hast schon ne blaue led dabei

Die Schläuche sind UV-aktive also brauchst UV-Licht zB.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FlexLight SMD Leds - 30x 2mm SMD Leds UV - 60cm lang - mit Anschlusskabel Phobya LED-Flexlight LowDensity 60cm UV (36x SMD LED´s) 83050


----------



## madnews (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

@soldat0815 danke dann wäre die beleuchtung alsso mit diesem uv licht komplett.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

statt dem protect Konzentrat kannst du auch G48 von der Tankstelle holen, es ist günstig, viele User haben gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist es bläulich (ich hab nur dest. Wasser im System)


----------



## Blechdesigner (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Hi,

wie schon gesagt die Winkelleisten gibts aus Kunstoff(~2€) oder Alu(auf jeden Fall teurer) meist in 1Meter Stücken.
Ich würde min. welche mit 20x20mm nehmen, oder unsymmetrische (wo eine Seite länger ist[vergrößert den Abstand], aber eine 20mm), Kunstoff reicht und lässt sich schneller be-und verarbeiten.
Einfach auf die gewünschte länge trimmen(ich habe es mit einer Handsäge gemacht) und ein Loch für die Verschraubung zum Radi (als Schraube muss dann eine kurze Gehäuse schraube herhalten, M3 Feingewinde -> wenn der Radi diese nutzt)


----------



## madnews (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

@ VVeisserRabe danke für die info ich werde mich mal über G48 informieren kann ich mein system denn auch nur mit destelliertem wasser laufen lassen wie du ?

@Blechdesigner dir auch danke dann hat sich das auch erledigt 

@Hardwarepunisher ich brauche die wakü eig nur damit der pc nachts laufen kann sodass man ihn kaum hört,aber wenns drin ist übertakte ich auch.
und die sicherheit ist mir natürlich auch sehr wichtig. welchen extra ensor sollte ich denn nehmen? wenn der mainboard chip sehr wichtig ist werde ich den auch kühlen aber das dann erst später sonst wird das unbezahlbar


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek FlowMeter PRO rev3.6 Durchflussmessturbine Innovatek FlowMeter PRO rev3.6 Durchflussmessturbine 71011
> -ist teuer aber einfach das Beste.


Das Ding bremst mehr mehr als alles andere. 



> Der geht auch mit eingefärbten Wasser etc. noch.


GMR, AC DFM, Digimesa gehen auch alle mit gefärbtem Wasser.


----------



## madnews (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

ja wenn es den durchfluss stört weis ich nciht so recht


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Jopp, das Teil hat einen extrem kleinen Durchmesser da kannst dann auch gleich ein 6mm Schlauch nehmen.

Wenn dann würd ich den nehmen
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...ero--aquastream-XT-ultra-und-poweradjust.html


----------



## madnews (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

ehrlich gesagt ich weis gar nicht wieso es stören könnte,  dann werdeich das auch in den kreislauf einbringen 

falls ihr noch weitere sinnvolle tipps hab nur her damit


----------



## Soldat0815 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Zeig mal dein aktuellen Warenkorb


----------



## madnews (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/d5c0609d437bce40ce1ad5f6cafe64f1
+ winkelleisten aus dem baumarkt um den radiator auf dem gehäuse zu befestiegen

edit: hätte ich fast vergessen das uv licht http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...light-LowDensity-60cm-UV--36x-SMD-LED-s-.html


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/5462401b2aef2444f8426598316ff938

Der 13/10er Schlauch knickt zu schnell besser 16/10mm nehmen.


----------



## madnews (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

also dieser warenkorb: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/5462401b2aef2444f8426598316ff938


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Ja.
Wenn du willst noch was sparen willst, dann kannste auch den AC Kryos Delrin nehmen. Der ist mindestens so gut wie der HK 3.0. Oder den HK 3.0 LT.


----------



## madnews (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

sparen ist immer gut 
aber wenn ich AC Kryos Delrin bei aquatuning.de eingeben kommen sehr viele ergebnisse und keine heist AC Kryos Delrin


----------



## madnews (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

ja wenn das so ist kann ich doch einen noch gröseren radiator kaufen oder passt das nicht? ein 9x120 vllt? oder wäre das zu extrem?


----------



## madnews (14. Januar 2011)

der sieht ja ganz gut aus. 
und nochmal: ich werde den pc nie irgendwo hinschleppen also kann das ding auch so groß wie noch ein gehäuse sein 

wie viele Lüfter bräuchte ich denn bei dem nora 3 ?


----------



## madnews (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

okay das hört sich ja eigentlich perfekt an, ohne lüfter ist die kühlung leiser,aber was ich nicht verstehe ist wie das ohne lüfter funktionieren kann die nehmen doch die warme luft aus dem radiator.
und wieso sollten andere was gegen mora 3 haben wenn die doch so gut ist?


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Meinen Mora 3 hab ich jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren in Betrieb, ohne dass ich den jemals sauber machen musste


Nur gut das es en Mo-Ra 3 noch nicht solange gibt.  

Wenn schon Mo-ra dann direkt den 9x140er.


----------



## madnews (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

der wird doch aber an der seite angebracht und dann strömen die doch nur von links nach rechts 
wie heist der 9x140 denn?​


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



madnews schrieb:


> wie heist der 9x140 denn?


Einfach bei Radiatoren -> 9x140 gucken.


----------



## madnews (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

das ding ist ja riesig ,aber es passt mein gehäuse ist 50x50 
wo würden denn da die lüfter angebracht werden?ich sehe keine schraubenhalterungen oder ahnliches auf dem bild bei aquatuning?oder kann man da gar keine drauf tun?


----------



## madnews (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Was ist denn der Unterschied bei passiv und aktiv Radiatoren? Der mora 3 ist aktiv oder?
 Der ist 470x420 länge x breite unddasgehäuse ist an der Seite 500 x 500 wir das Dann zu eng?


----------



## KingPiranhas (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



madnews schrieb:


> das ding ist ja riesig ,aber es passt mein gehäuse ist 50x50
> wo würden denn da die lüfter angebracht werden?ich sehe keine schraubenhalterungen oder ahnliches auf dem bild bei aquatuning?oder kann man da gar keine drauf tun?


Die Lüfter werden direkt auf den Radi geschraubt und zwar auf die Seite mit der Edelstahlblende.



> Was ist denn der Unterschied bei passiv und aktiv Radiatoren?


Netzradis wie der Magicool Slim und Consorten sind aktiv Radis d.h. die brauchen Lüfter damit richtig effektiv arbeiten.



> Der mora 3 ist aktiv oder?


Ja.


----------



## madnews (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Lüfter brauchst Du dann nicht mehr!
> aber wenn unbedingt dann eben den hier:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 LT black Watercool MO-RA3 9x140 LT black 36085





Das ist kein Lüfter das ist nur der mora 3 mit einem Gehäuse dran


----------



## madnews (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

@kingpiranhas also braucht der mora 3 laut deiner Aussage zusätzliche Lüfter um effektiv zu kühlen oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



madnews schrieb:


> @kingpiranhas also braucht der mora 3 laut deiner Aussage zusätzliche Lüfter um effektiv zu kühlen oder versteh ich das falsch?


Auf jeden Fall ist er dann effektiver und Leistungstärker als im Passivbetrieb.


----------



## madnews (15. Januar 2011)

Ja wenn die Lüfter unnötig sind dann Kauf ichh auch kein zumal ich hier schon 2 rumliegen hab die nehm ich einfach und das reicht.

Und denkt ihr er passt auf die Seite vom Gehäuse?


----------



## madnews (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Danke dann werde ich den Nora 3 9x140 in meine wakü aufnehmen vielen dank hardwarepunisher


----------



## madnews (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Kennt jemand vielleicht Videos oder Texte wo z.B. Die Installation der wakü erklärt wird oder die erste befüllung oder andere Tipps? Ich will euch ja nicht mit 1000 fragen nerven


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

www.dexgo.com und dann auf Video-Artikel. 

Ansonsten das gewünschte einfach mal bei YouTube eingeben, da findet man auch sehr viel.


----------



## madnews (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Genau sowas meinte ich conervos danke


----------



## madnews (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

ich bins nochmal 
 ich hab in einem anderen thread gefunden das es auch einen nora 3 mit 4x180mm lüftern gibt 
hat der dann ne größere leistung wegen den gröseren lüftern?
oder kommts da nur auf die radifläche an, weil der 4x1880 punktet in sachern lüfter und der 9x140 in radifläche,aber was ist wichtiger?
Die mase vom 4x180mm sind 415 x 383 x 65mm .
Die mase vom 9x140mm sind 470 x 420 x 63mm .
also ist der nora 3 mit 4x180 deutlich kleiner? 
die kosten beide aber preislich 130€


ps hier noch mal der 4x 180:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 4x180 LT Black Watercool MO-RA3 4x180 LT Black 36077


----------



## KingPiranhas (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Der 4x180er ist gleich groß wie der 9x120er.


----------



## madnews (15. Januar 2011)

die sind nicht gleich groß
hier
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 4x180 LT Black Watercool MO-RA3 4x180 LT Black 36077
 und hier
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 420 Core LC Watercool MO-RA3 420 Core LC 36090

lies mal bei mase außen (<- auf die kommt es doch an oder?)



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Achja du kannst dein System natürlich auch nur mit destillerten Wasser laufen lassen und und evtl. noch einen UV-aktiven Zusatz reinschütten.
> Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass mit dem protekt von Inovatek die Kühleistung zugenommen hat! Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml 30018



ja dann kann ich doch einfach den protector von innovatec nehmen mit destellierten wasser und uv zusatz oder nicht? es soll ja viel leuchten


----------



## VVeisserRabe (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

den uv zusatz würd ich nicht reinmachen, die verlieren relativ schnell ihre leuchtkraft und verursachen oft unschöne ausflockungen, besser du nimmst uv aktive schläuche, die leuchten intensiver


----------



## madnews (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Ja genau so kannst Du es machen


also sowas hier reinmischen?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Wasserzusatz UV blue 50ml Wasserzusatz UV BLUE 50ml 30006
ich hab aber schon uv aktive schläuche ich wollte damit nur noch mal extra leuchtkraft bekommen, aber wenn das nicht lange hällt nehm ich das denk ich nicht.
hier mal der aktuelle warenkorb mit uv zusatz : https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/690f4224bd6414df8600bfa53b36fefe


----------



## madnews (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Im Ernst es flockt aus? gut Das zu wissen!
> Höre ich zwar zum ersten mal, aber wenns stimmt solltest Du besser nur das Protekt einfüllen.


das seh ich auch so also ohne uv zusatz 


aktueller warenkorb:https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/b84562e61c7c9d5887a37f80e6d29656


----------



## madnews (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

neh solche sachen hab ich nicht, ich denke die sind dabei 
von den kleinteilen ha ich 0 ahnung


----------



## madnews (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

oh danke das ist sehr nett von dir  dann brauch ich keine angst mehr zu haben ob etwas fehlt


----------



## madnews (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

ja dann ist doch wunderbar. dann ist die wakü von den teilen her komplett.
kann man jetzt noch alles leiser machen oder reicht das so schon?


warenkorb: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/348007cb14472d75dc13aff80f575eb3


----------



## madnews (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

okee danke 
falls dir noch was einfällt schreib ruhig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Könntet ihr beiden bitte eure Doppelposterei einstellen?


----------



## madnews (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Okay sorry werden wir drauf achten

ist mein pumpe  eigentlich stark genug für den mora 3 ?
bei wikipedia steht das er eine sehr leistungsstarke pumpe braucht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Doppelpost sind 2Posts hintereinander von der selben Person egal was drinnen steht. Wenn einem noch was einfällt was man dem gerade losgeschickten Post hinzufügen möchte gibt es auch den ändern Button.

Die Aquastream ist mit der Laing das stärkste was es gibt, wenn die es nicht schaffen hasst du ein anderes Problem.

Und die Laing ist nur als Standart zu empfehlen denn die Plus ist schon um einiges lauter.


----------



## madnews (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Hi, wenn Du Bedenken wegen der Leistung der Pumpe hast,
> kannst Du ja auch die  Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Ultra kaufen.
> Die ist so ziemlich das Stärkste was es gibt.
> Die Eheim ist auf hohen Wiederstand optimiert, den hast Du mit den 4-fach-Rohren aber nicht.
> Gut möglich, dass die Laing mit mehr Förderleistung sinnvoller ist -is aber auch teurer das Teil


ja ich weis ja nicht ob meine bedenken berechtigt sind, sonst nehmen ich auch eine andere pumpe



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Die Eheim ist auf hohen Wiederstand optimiert, den hast Du mit den 4-fach-Rohren aber nicht.
> Gut möglich, dass die Laing mit mehr Förderleistung sinnvoller ist -is aber auch teurer das Teil


was heist das im klartext? das ich keine eheim benutzen kann? und was ist denn bei der Laing mit der Förderleistung?


----------



## madnews (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Okay danke ich habe nur gefragt weil mich der Artikel etwas beunruhigt hatte 
danke an alle die mir meine perfekte wakü zusammengestellt haben


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Hi hi ich hab die Laing DDC als Plus und auf nem Shoggy, ist meine aus dem Case (steht 50 cm neben mir auf den Tisch) nicht zu hören, aber die Laing hat eine größe Serienstreuung im Bezug zur Lautstärke … da hab ich wohl Glück gehabt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



madnews schrieb:


> was heist das im klartext? das ich keine eheim benutzen kann? und was ist denn bei der Laing mit der Förderleistung?



Das heißt, dass hier jemand die Daten der Eheims nicht kennt und noch mit einer gearbeitet haben dürfte. Im Vergleich zur Laing DDC weisen die nämlich gerade eine sehr niedriges Verhältniss aus max. Förderhöhe & max. Durchsatz auf. Das heißt sie können nicht genug Druck aufbauen, um bei hohem Wiederstand noch größeren Durchfluss zu liefern und fallen (im Vergleich zum Abstand bei niedrigem Wiederstand) weiter hinter die DDC zurück.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

DeXgo - Aqua Computer aquastream XT Ultra Wasserkühlung-Testbericht (Seite 5)


----------



## madnews (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

@hardwarepunisher

wo hast du deinen mora denn stehen auf irgendwelchen stützen oder direkt am Gehäuse?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Abstandshalter sind beim Mora dabei, aber es gibt auch Füße aus POM wenn man angst hat, dass er sonst umfällt


----------



## madnews (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Macht es denn einen Unterschied wo man ihn dran baut oder nur wie es jedem gefällt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Wie es einem gefällt manche Befestigen den Mora an der Wand wie ne Heizung.


----------



## madnews (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Okay ich montiere ihn dann an der Seite. Dann hab ich noch eine Frage: Brauche ich einen Schlauchschneider um die schläche zu schneiden?
oder gehts auch mitnem messer?


----------



## madnews (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

ja aber was ist wenn ich mit der haushaltsschere einbisschen falsch schneide? dann läuft später doch das wasser da raus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Wenn du keine Plug&Cool-Anschlüsse verwendest, musst du schon sehr schief schneiden, ehe es undicht wird. Ich persönlich verwende einen scharfen Cutter/Teppichmesser. Scheren quetschen den Schlauch meist zu stark, so dass der Schnitt zwar funktional aber schräg oder geschwungen wird.


----------



## madnews (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Dann werde ich einen Cutter benutzen.
Wie siehts aus mit der Reihenfole im Kreislauf ich habe gelesen das sie eine sehr geringe Rolle spielt stimmt das?


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Die Reihenfolge ist insofern egal, solange der AGB *vor* der Pumpe sitzt, denn das erleichtert das Befüllen.


----------



## madnews (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Ja natürlich möchte ich die beste kühleffizienz haben aber wenn die Reihenfolge keine leistungsunterschiede macht baue ich alles einfach iwie zusammen(außer den AGB vor die Pumpe  )
sollte ich noch auf etwas anderes achten?


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Ja das du hinterher gut entlüftest und auch danach noch den Wasserstand im AGB im Auge behältst, denn auch nach Tagen kann es sein, das irgendwo noch Luft im Kreislauf ist.


----------



## madnews (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Bewirkt Luft im Kreislauf einen Temperatur Anstieg?


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Nein das bisserl was sich im Kreislauf nach der Entlüftung befindet nicht, keine Sorge.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Naja … dann erkläre mal den krassen Unterschied von 2 - 3 °K innerhalb des Kreislaufes und deren Auswirkung auf das OC-Verhalten der CPU! 

Was passiert denn wenn du einen realen Volumenstrom von 2.000 l/h hast im Kreislauf, ist der wirklich besser als ein Durchfluß von 60 l/h? 

PS: Es ist zwar von Vorteil den Radiator vor die CPU zu montieren, weil du wie du schon sagtest das frisch heruntergekühlte Wasser da zuerst ankommt, aber nicht unbedingt notwendig!


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Aha … ab einem Durchfluß von 60 l/h ist der Temperaturunterschied nur mehr marginal und somit ist dein pauschalisierter (ich denke das kann man nicht  ) "enormer" Unterschied im Bereich von 2 °K gerutscht. 

PS: Wenn du das nicht glaubst schau dich im Web und hier im Forum um, denn es gibt genug User die den Zusammenhang zwischen Durchfluß und Temperatur getestet haben und obige Erkenntnis feststellen durften!


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Ich weiß das es so ist, nur du scheinst immer noch im Irrglauben zu sein, das der Durchfluß in einer Wakü einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Temperatur beiträgt … dem ist aber nicht so! 

Beachte mein obiges PS, denn ich werde dein Wissen nicht erweitern … warum auch, wenn man sein Wissen nur durch ein paar Tastendrücke selbst erweitern kann. 

PS: Zu deinem Edit in Post 110 Extrem-Übertakter setzen Dice und LN² ein … kein Wasser! 

Und mit einer Wakü, wirst du in diesem Bereich der CPU nie stoßen, in der es wichtig wäre, um einen Temperaturunterschied von 5°K zu kämpfen, der dann zwischen 100 MHz mehr oder weniger entscheidet.


----------



## madnews (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Also ich habe nicht vor extrem zu übertakten .  Vielleicht bis 4,7 GHz.


----------



## Uter (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Auch wenn die Temps. sich mit höherem Durchfluss verbessern muss ich eindeutig ConNerVos recht geben. Die Durchflusswerte aus dem Test sind nicht real. Selbst mit einer Laing sind bei einem normalen System wohl weniger als 100 l/h drin (hab selbst keine Laing), dafür ist sie aber auch deutlich lauter als andere Pumpen und gibt auch etwas Wärme an das Wasser ab. Irgendwo ist der Punkt erreicht, an dem eine stärkere Pumpe keinen Sinn mehr macht, weil die Temps. nur so minimal besser werden, dass die höhere Lautstärke und die Abwärme der Pumpe (ab einem gewissen Punkt auch der Pumpen) das nicht rechtfertigen.
Die Reihenfolge ist ebenfalls egal, da sich dass Wasser im Kreislauf normal <1°C erwärmt und das die u.U. schlechtere Verschlauchung nicht rechtfertigt.


----------



## madnews (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> 4,7GHZ für eien AMD im passiv-Betrieb sind aber schon "extrem"



Ich dachte extrem wäre so ab 5 GHz. Wie viel würde denn mit der Wakü gehen?


----------



## Uter (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

@ Hardwarepunisher:
Er ist nicht real, da sich niemand für ein Silentsystem eine Laing + kauft. Selbst eine normale Laing ist dafür schon zu laut. Selbst wenn jemand sich eine solche unnötige Pumpe kaufen würde, dann würde er wohl nicht nur einen 360er dran hängen sondern einen Mora o.ä. und vermutlich auch die Graka mit einbinden und dann bleiben aus 300 l/h schnell nur noch 150...
Sicher ist 60 l/h kein absoluter Wert, der beste Wert hängt vor allem vom Kühler ab, bei modernen Kühlern reichen jedoch meist schon 30 l/h um effizient zu arbeiten und die Temp.unterschiede im Kreislauf nicht allzu groß werden zu lassen.
Ist alles nicht böse gemeint, aber deine Ursprüngliche Aussage war für einen Anfänger wohl eher verwirrend.

@ madnews:
Das hängt stark von der CPU und deinen Ansprüchen, deinem Geschick und deiner anderen Hardware ab. Mit Sicherheit kann das niemand sagen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Reicht sie auch (btw: die kleine hat nur 200 l/h),  nur der Nachteil bei der Pumpe ist, eine Reinigung bzw. Austausch der Pumpelemente ist selbst nicht möglich,  daher würde ich sie nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Durchaus möglich ... habe selbst vorher eine Thermaltake Symphony mit Original-Pumpen (90 l/h nach Hersteller) an meinem System betrieben (CPU, Graka, NB, SB und Spawa @ Wasser) und die Temperaturen waren besser als mit Lukü.


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Ja in der Symphony waren 2 kleine Pumpen in Reihe verbaut.



> ....aber besser als mit Luft Kühlt doch jede Wakü



Ja ebend und das unabhängig vom Durchfluß, wollte das doch nur anhand der 90 l/h und den angeschlossenen Kühlern meines Systems verdeutlichen. 

Hm ja mach das mal würd mich echt interessieren wegen der kleinen XSPC. 

GRRRR große Durchsicht … das wird teuer!


----------



## Uter (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Laing?- wir sind bei der xt angekommen.
> Also gut wenn Ihr unbedingt daran festhalten müsst, dann madnews hol Dir den 5/25" AGB mit der internen 250l/h Pumpe von xspc  -reicht völlig aus...


Genau deshalb sind die hohen Durchflussraten aus dem Test nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig. Es wird ja nicht nur eine Laing benutzt sogar die + und das mit einem ziemlich kleinen Kreislauf.
Ich weiß nicht ob die Pumpe gut ist, würde sie mir auch nicht kaufen da man sie nicht entkoppeln kann und sie damit auch nicht wirklich leise sein wird (wie fast alle Pumpen in einem Slot), aber ich hab die XSPC X2O 450, die auch nicht sooo stark ist und würde mich sofort trauen einen Mora anzuschließen. 
Manchmal ist es bei den Pumpen auch so, dass das Befüllen nicht mehr klappt wenn sie zu schwach sind (vor allem weil die Pumpe meist sehr tief und der AGB sehr hoch ist), aber wenn der Kreislauf mal läuft (weil man das Gehäuse z.B. auf die Seite gelegt hat) und die Pumpe keine Höhendifferenzen mehr überwinden muss ist der Durchfluss wieder ausreichend.

OT: Wie sieht der aktuelle Warenkorb aus? Sry, dass ich mich erst jetzt einschalte und ihn nicht finde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Das kannst Du nicht pauschalieren, denn es gibt zu viele Faktoren Die das entscheiden.



Nö. Einfluss auf die Temperaturdifferenzen im Kreislauf haben genau zwei Faktoren:
Durchfluss und eingebrachte Wärmeleistung. Und man kann den Zusammenhang sogar recht einfach umrechnen: 
Um 1l Wasser um 1K zu erwärmen braucht man ca. 1,13 Wh. Das heißt wenn du pro Stunde 60l Wasser durch deine Kühlörper pummst, dann hast du bei 264W Heizleistung (was recht viel ist, denn im Alltagsbetrieb erreichen Systeme nicht ännehrend die absurden Furmark+Prime Verbrauchswerte und sie geben vor allem einen erheblichen Teil der Wärme nicht an das Wasser ab. Vermutlich kommt ein Single-GPU/CPU System da in der Spielepraxis kaum/gar nicht drüber) einen Temperaturunterschied von 4k, der sich auch noch gleichmächig über die Verbraucher verteilt. Das heißt wenn die CPU am Ende sitzt, kriegt sie nicht 4K wärmeres Wasser, als am Anfang, weil sie ja selbst 1-2K zur Erwärmung beiträgt.

Wieviel mehr MHz macht eine 53°C warme CPU im Vergleich zu einer 56°C warmen mit?

Eben. OC-technisch ist das vollkommen egal. Zum Beispiel die Wetterlage und Raumtemperatur haben mehr Einfluss.



> Ganz pauschal kann ich aber sagen, dass es in so einer Kühlung zwichen 60 und 2000Liter Volumenstrom einen ganz enormen Unterschied geben dürfte





> Wahrscheinlich kein extrem Übertakter?! -sonst müsste man wissen, dass bei einer maximal überdrehten CPU selbst 5Grad Celsius schon über stabil oder nicht stabil entscheiden.



Was meinst du mit extrem?
"Das maximale für den Alltagsbetrieb rausholen"? Dann bist du mit einer 5K Stabilitätsreserve sowieso verdammt knapp darn.
"Rekorde aufstellen"? Dann kommt dich ein einfacher Pot und ein bißchen DICE deutlich billiger als eine gute Wakü und im Gegensatz zu lächerlichen 5K erreichen die Temperaturen, die tatsächlich einige MHz Unterschied machen.




Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du darauf, das ab 60l/h die Unterschiede nur noch marginal wären?



Erfahrungswerte. Die meisten erwähnenswerten Kühler legen oberhalb davon nur noch um wenige Grad zu. Je nach System wurde z.B. sogar schon der umgekehrte Effekt beobachtet: Eine stärkere Pumpe verbesserte die Kühlleistung so wenig, dass ihre eigene Abwärme den Vorteil mehr als zunichte machte und die Temperaturen tendenziell höher ausfielen.




Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> DeXgo - WaKü CPU-Kühler Roundup 4 Wasserkühlung-Testbericht (Seite 12)
> 
> Im Diagramm schön zu sehen ist die Abhängigkeit der REALEN Kühlung zur Fliessgeschwindigkeit des Wassers.



Und wie du schön sehen kannst: Der einzige Kühler im Vergleich, der überhaupt kaufenswert wäre, legt bei einer !Vervierfachung! des Durchflusses von 60l/h auf 240l/h um magere 2K zu. Rechne das mal in "€ für Pumpenleistung" um und überlege dir, wieviel zusätzliche Radiatorenfläche du für dieses Geld bekommen könntest. Wenn dein Ausgangssystem nicht ohnehin mit nem Mora daherkommt, bringt die Investition in die Radiatoren vermutlich eine größere Verbesserung.
Das meint man mit "lohnt sich nicht" - nicht, dass gar kein Effekt feststellbar wäre.



Hardwarepunisher schrieb:


> Selbstredend ist irgendwann der Punkt ereicht, an dem ein Mehr an Pumpenleistung keinen Einfluss mehr auf die Kühlleistung hat, aber dieser Punkt KANN unmöglich pauschal für alle Wasserkühlungen bei 60l/h liegen!



Tut er auch nicht. Reine High-Flow-Kühler ohne jegliche Struktur skalieren vermutlich auch von 200 auf 400l/h. Nur: Ehe die die Leistung eines Kryos @60l/h bringen, brauchen sie vermutlich >2000l/h.
Alle Kühlkörper der vergangenen Jahre, die eine Kaufempfehlung wert waren, folgten einem sehr ähnlichen Aufbau. Damit einhergeht, dass sie alle in ähnlicher Weise skalieren - und für die meisten heißt das: Von 20 auf 40l/h lohnt sich. Auf 80l/h ist bemerkbar. Auf 160l/h ist messbar, wenn man sorgfältig mist - aber wirklich lohnen tuts sich nicht.




Uter schrieb:


> Manchmal ist es bei den Pumpen auch so, dass das Befüllen nicht mehr klappt wenn sie zu schwach sind (vor allem weil die Pumpe meist sehr tief und der AGB sehr hoch ist), aber wenn der Kreislauf mal läuft (weil man das Gehäuse z.B. auf die Seite gelegt hat) und die Pumpe keine Höhendifferenzen mehr überwinden muss ist der Durchfluss wieder ausreichend.



Das ist Schwachsinn. Um den Kreislauf zu befüllen hat die Pumpe alle Zeit der Welt. Der Strömungswiederstand eines Kreislaufes hängt aber von der Geschwindigkeit der Strömung (und damit der zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit) ab. Damit "überhaupt irgendwas" fließt, muss nur die maximale abverlangte Förderhöhe über der maximal möglichen der Pumpe liegen - und die ist selbst bei den kleinsten im Wakübereich verkauften deutlich höher, als alle Gehäuse.


Bezüglich Offtopic: Wenn ein Anfänger um Hilfe bittet, dann sehe ich elementare Grundlagen solange als "Ontopic", bis er "genug" brüllt. Mehr Wissen "hilft" immer


----------



## Uter (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Dass die Förderhöhe meist größer ist als ein Gehäuse ist klar, dennnoch hatte ich mal soetwas über eine EHEIM-Station gelesen, wobei ich mich auch nicht an den genauen Aufbau erinnern kann (eventuell war ein Radiator extern und noch etwas höher montiert). Neben der EHEIM-Station hab ich es schon von der PCPS gelesen und dieser würde ich es im Silent-Modus auch zutrauen, dass die Förderleistung unter die größe eines Big-towers fällt (afaik ist die Förderhöhe auch im Power-Modus nicht viel höher als bei einer EHEIM-Station). Eventuell kommt noch eine gewisse Serienstreuung dazu.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



> - wenn ihr schon nicht den Anstand habt das ganze Thema durchzulesen, habt wenigstens den Anstand nicht einfach so reinzutexten !


Ich habe das ganze Thema gelesen! Warum ich mich eingemischt habe, sollte auch klar sein. 

Aber die Forderung sich aus dem Thema/Beratung mehr oder weniger rauszuhalten ist ja jetzt wohl nicht dein Ernst  … das hier ist ein Forum und ich glaube nicht das du hier einen alleinigen Beratungsbonus in diesem Fred hast … sorry, aber wenn du ihn alleine beraten willst mach das weiter per PN, dann kann dir keiner von uns reinreden, wenn du meinst wir erzählen hier nur Blödsinn!


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Achso … na du hast das zu allgemein gehalten, daher habe ich mich halt auch angesprochen gefühlt! 

Ich hoffe du bist immer noch in Versuchung die XSPC mal in deinen Kreislauf zu hängen, denn das Thema interessiert mich. 

PS: Schwamm drüber.


----------



## madnews (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

passt der                                                                  Aquacomputer aquagraFX für GTX 580 und GTX 570 überhaupt auf meine graka? woher weis ich ob sie im referenzdesign ist oder nicht?


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Kühler abbauen und vergleichen
Bild GeForce GTX 580 ohne Kühler (20/48) - ComputerBase


----------



## madnews (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

beim shoggy sandwich steht  bei der beschreibung dabei das man heiskleber oder alleskleber braucht? ist das wirklch notwendig?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Nein, bei meinem war so ein doppelseitiges Klebeband drauf (jeweils auf den schwarzen Teilen), aber ist auch schon länger her das ich mir den gekauft habe.
Sollte sich das mittlerweile geändert haben, ist aber doppelseitiges Klebeband genauso gut.


----------



## madnews (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

achso okay.
hier in diesem video sagt der typ das man bei schlautüllen immer schlauschellen benutzen sollte? hält das sonst nicht oder ist das um auf nummer sicher  zu gehen?
dann hab ich noch ne frage  : wozu brauche ich dieses Kabel?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Das ist eigentlich nur für die sichere Nummer. 

Perfect Seal-Tüllen sind genau richtig da geht nix ab, aber falls du unsicher bist kannst du auch Kabelbinder nutzen, denn die sind um einiges günstiger.


----------



## madnews (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

gut zu wissen
und meine zweite frage?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Werd ma nicht frech, die zweite Frage hast du nach meiner Antwort reineditiert!  

Das ist damit du nur einen Anschluß für deine Lüfter brauchst und trotzdem 3 Lüfter daran anschließen kannst, aber wer lesen kann ist eindeutig im Vorteil.


----------



## madnews (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

haha sorry war ich wohl zu voreilig 
so dann habe ich noch ne letzte frage zur zusammenstellung:
WELCHE FARBE?
ich dachte eigentlich blau sieht gut aus da mein mainboard auch blau ist.
Jetzt hab ich aber eine schwarz rote WaKü gesehen und die sieht atembereubend ausnur dort ist das mainboard auch schwarz.
wenn ich eine schwarz rote bei mir einbauen würde würde das mainboard die farbe abfälschen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



> WELCHE FARBE?



Das ist glaub ich persönliche Entscheidung, denn ich stehe eher auf schwarz-blau. 
Ich finde auch das man sowas nicht beraten kann, oder soll ich dir auch bei der Farbwahl deiner Tapete helfen?


----------



## madnews (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

ja hast recht
ich wollte auch eher wissen ob das schlimm ist, dass mein mainboard blau ist und wenn ich dann zum beispiel alles orange beleuchte das durch das blaue mb und das orange licht alles  grün wird.


----------



## Gast XXXX (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Also ich hab blaues Licht und meine orangenen Ports sind nicht grün, das sollte deine Frage klären.


----------



## madnews (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Ich habe mich jetzt für eine Schwarz-Rot Kombi entschiedenIm Sortiment von aquatuning habe ich ein paar schöne sachen gefunden,aber ich hab da ein paar fragen:

1.Welcher dieser Schläuche liefert denn das schönste Rot(mit UV licht)?Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit welchend davon?

2.das hier hab ich grade mal gefunden.Kann man da andere kleinere kabel reintun damit die nicht so versteut sind?also praktisch wie so ein langer kabelbinder der gut aussieht?

3.Sind dieser und dieser lüfter hier von der lautstärke zu empfehlen?sie sollen nur zur verschönerung dienen und sind dann die einzigen lüfter in meinem system..ich möchte sie auch nicht über eine lüftersteuerung steuern um so wenig kabel wie möglich zu benutzen


----------



## Gast XXXX (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

zu 1. Kann ich dir nicht sagen, weil ich ja auf schwarz-blau stehe. 

zu 2. Das ist kein Kabelbinder der gut aussieht, das ist sogenannter Sleeve, damit kannst du deine Kabel modden, aber von diesem Sleeve rate ich dir ab. 

zu 3. Ich habe sie zwar noch nie selbst gehört, aber 17 dB(A) bzw. 15 dB(A) hören sich gut an, wieso nicht steuern, vielleicht geht es auch direkt übers Board.


----------



## Uter (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

3. Die Lüfter sind sehr gut. Ich würde sie noch leicht drosseln, das ist aber Geschmackssache. 
Bei der Regelung über das Mb musst du aufpassen, da die Apollish sehr viel Strom ziehen, was nicht jedes Mb mitmacht.


----------



## madnews (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Dann werde ich die Lüfter wohl doch regeln,hab hier ja noch Ne lüftersteuerung stehen.so muss ich mir wegen dem mb keine sorgen machen.
Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es meinen kabelsalat besser aussehen zu lassen?
Das sleeven ist jetzt wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab, das man das sleeve Rohr
 über andere Kabel rüber zieht richtig?


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Lies das: [HowTo]Wie sleeve ich ein Kabel?!

PS: So langsam entwickelt sich das hier zum "Was kann ich alles machen, damit mein PC besser aussieht?"-Thread, könntest du bitte beim eigentlichen Thema Wakü-Beratung bleiben!
Falls du irgendwas zusätzlich wissen möchtest, benutze die Foren-Sufu (Suchfunktion), oder erstelle einen Thread im jeweiligen Unterforum.


----------



## madnews (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Alles klar ich werde in anderen Themen nach Verschönerung suchen, aber zur Beratung möchte ich nur noch die Frage mit den Schläuchen geklärt haben.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Hier mal ein Thread sogar mit Tageslicht und unter UV … sind aber nur rote Schläuche von Masterkleer, Primochill und Koolance.

Schlauchtest: 13/10mm + 16/10mm: Alphacool, Primochill, Koolance, Masterkleer, Tygon


----------



## madnews (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

danke für die links. ich nehme dann den schlau,er hat finde ich die schönste farbe.ist er denn von der gröse her richtig? bei dem alten schlauch stand oben *16/10mm (3/8"ID) und bei dem den ich jetzt ausgesucht habe **13/10 (3/8"ID).

*Okay frage hat sich geklärt nachdem ich richtig geguckt habe 

Kann jetz ABSCHLIESSEND jemand nochmal über die entgültige konfig gucken,da ich sie  grad nochmal von vorne gemacht hab ,weil die alte irgendwie weg war.
ob alle schrauben dabei sind und passen von der anzahl oder ob ich was vergessen hab?


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Naja 13/10 ist nur nicht so knickfest wie 16/10.


----------



## madnews (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

egal das reicht mir.und nochmal zu meiner aller letzten frage :
Kann jetz ABSCHLIESSEND jemand nochmal über die entgültige konfig gucken,da ich sie  grad nochmal von vorne gemacht hab ,weil die alte irgendwie weg war.
ob alle schrauben dabei sind und passen von der anzahl oder ob ich was vergessen hab?


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

So ist besser … Warenkorb … hab da ein paar Sachen entfernt Schlauchverbinder (?) und die komischen zusätzlichen drehbaren Winkel (?), das Innovatec-Konzentrat brauchst du auch nicht, denn dest. Wasser und G48 (Glysantin = Frostschutz für Autos) ist günstiger und auf Dauer auch billiger!


----------



## madnews (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

DIe Winkel und Verbindungen hat hardwarepunisher mir empfohlen , damit ich die Schläuche besser verlegen kann. Ich weis nicht ob man das braucht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Eine Frage hab ich noch. Willst du den MORA passiv einsetzen?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Kommt immer drauf an, wie du die schläuche verlegen willst, ich hab z.b. 2x90 grad winkel verbaut um von der nb zur graka und von der graka zur sb zu kommen (irgendwann mach ich mal ein foto davon, wenn nicht in diesem leben, dann im nächsten )


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Ja 2 Winkel sind ja schon im Warenkorb, aber 4 Stück und dann noch unterschiedliche fand ich jetzt nicht so von Nöten.


----------



## madnews (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

ich hatte vor den mora passiv zu kühlen um so wenig geräuche zu erzielen wie es nur eght.Wieso?
ja bei den winkeln bin ich halt nur nachden emphelungen gegangen


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Was hattest du vor?


----------



## madnews (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

was ist denn daran schlimm?


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Achso na du verschenkst viel Kühlpotential bei Passiv-Nutzung, außer du willst ein Silent-PC wo er auch reicht, daher die Frage.


----------



## madnews (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

ja ich möchte eien ultrasilent pc 
aber wenn ich merke das er nicht genug kühlt werde ich lüfter dranschliesen


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Alles klar Frage beantwortet.


----------



## madnews (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

okay dann bestelle ich die Wakü so bei der nächsten großen rabattaktion von aquatuning und mach mich bis dahin über den aufbau usw. schlau 

PS:@Conervos
danke für deinen link mit dem sleeven.
Du hast mir ein neues Hobby beschafft.
meine sleeves kommen mittwoch an


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Na denn viel Spass … ich hab das auch noch vor, aber erst brauch ich ein neues NT.


----------



## Razer83 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

hier mal ein link vllt. hilft er. 

Wasserkühlung - Schritt für Schritt - OverclockingStation - Your Overclocking Guide


----------



## Bierverkoster (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

in deinem Warenkorb fehlt noch eine Backplate für den CPU-Kühler...


----------



## madnews (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



Bierverkoster schrieb:


> in deinem Warenkorb fehlt noch eine Backplate für den CPU-Kühler...



Ist die denn notwendig?
Wenn ja kann ich nicht einfach die backplatte von meinen luftkühler verwenden?

@Razer83
danke für den Link


----------



## Bierverkoster (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*



madnews schrieb:


> Ist die denn notwendig?
> Wenn ja kann ich nicht einfach die backplatte von meinen luftkühler verwenden?



das weis ich auch nicht, ob du die backplate vom luftkühler nehmen kannst...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

Wenn sie Gewinde hat für die er Schrauben in richtiger Länge bekommt, sollte das möglich sein.


----------



## Razer83 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

jetzt hab ich mich auch mal ran gesetzt und eine wakü zusammen gestellt.
ich will erst mal nur den cpu kühlen, später aber noch weitere teile wie graka,Mainboard u.s.w.
jetzt hab ich ein paar fragen:
1. reicht der radiator auch später noch wenn graka und co dazu kommt
2. fehlt hier was, was wichtig ist
3. passen die teile zusammen
4. ich lese immer was von dem entkoppeln was ist das genau 
hier die zusammenstellung:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

ach ja ich hab nen I7 sockel müsste der richtige sein 

bin gespannt auf eure verbesserungen
preislich sollte es so um die 300-350.-  bleiben für den anfang
ich danke


----------



## Bierverkoster (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

soweit wie ich das jetzt beurteilen kann brauchst du noch anschlüsse für die pumpe, wärmeleitpaste und eine backplatte fürn prozessorkühler....


----------



## Razer83 (14. Februar 2011)

Ja backplatte habe ich dann später auch gesehen das ich die vergessen hab. 

Und was für Anschlüsse genau.

Und gleich noch ne Frage hinterher 
Wenn ich das Kabel nehme bzw den Kabel Verteiler, kann ich dann nur 1 Lüfter steuern mit ner Steuerung oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden.
Danke


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste WaKü Hilfe*

So hier mal ne kleine Verbesserung. Warenkorb

Die Lüfter hab ich zu einem Bundel geändert, ist nen paar Euro billiger. Den Poweramp wirst du benötigen, denn die Lüfter verbrauchen zu viel für die Lüftersteuerung der XT und nein du kannst alle Lüfter gleichzeitig damit steuern.
Die Schlauchgröße hab ich auch geändert auf 11/8, denn 13/10 knickt zu schnell. Die jeweiligen Anschlüsse und die Pumpenadapter habe ich auch dazugefügt.


----------



## Razer83 (14. Februar 2011)

Ich bedanke mich


----------

